# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Am i loosing my mind.

## headdie18

I have been having some strange symptoms for almost a year now. Everyone is telling me that it is anxiety. Even two doctors have told me they are pretty sure its anxiety. But yet i am still worried thats its something much worse. I get sharp stabbing pains in my head usually on the left. And i also get burning sensations through my head also usually on the left. I have alot of symptoms of anxiety but its just those two that concern me. Am i loosing my mind or is this just anxiety?

----------


## Vert1go

Have they done an MRI or CT scan on your brain to rule out anything else?

----------


## Screenaddict

> I have been having some strange symptoms for almost a year now. Everyone is telling me that it is anxiety. Even two doctors have told me they are pretty sure its anxiety. But yet i am still worried thats its something much worse. I get sharp stabbing pains in my head usually on the left. And i also get burning sensations through my head also usually on the left. I have alot of symptoms of anxiety but its just those two that concern me. Am i loosing my mind or is this just anxiety?




I believe these symptoms you have described are down to anxiety. I used to suffer from severe anxiety a few years back and I had the exact same symptoms. I saw two different doctors too and they both said that those symptoms were down to anxiety. Once I got over the anxiety all those symptoms went away and never came back so that was proof that anxiety was the cause of them. You would be amazed what other kinds of symptoms can occur due to anxiety, it can affect you in so many strange ways but are not very dangerous in a physical sence even though they feel very bad when you are going through it. However if you are overly worried about it and need confirmation from a brain consultant that there is nothing wrong then persue it if you feel that is what you need to do to stop worrying about it. Once you have undertaken tests and been extra careful if thats your decision then that could lower your anxiety level purely because you have the knowledge that anxiety is the cause. Anxiety is hard to undertand but once you do understand it it shrinks considerabley. Its hard to get my point across and explain what i mean. Also just because you are suffering from anxiety and it feels severe and it is none the less a problem of its own it does not mean you are going crazy even with the symptoms you have described above. It may be hard to imagine but this can be beaten. I did it so can you, all the best.

----------


## Blossom

> I have been having some strange symptoms for almost a year now. Everyone is telling me that it is anxiety. Even two doctors have told me they are pretty sure its anxiety. But yet i am still worried thats its something much worse. I get sharp stabbing pains in my head usually on the left. And i also get burning sensations through my head also usually on the left. I have alot of symptoms of anxiety but its just those two that concern me. Am i loosing my mind or is this just anxiety?



My dad used to have such headaches every day during and after work. He used to go to the doctors very often, and all concluded it was a "tension headache" which doesn't really go away unless the stress minimises.

----------


## Antidote

It could also be a migraine.

----------

